# Screen Printing Contract (looked all Over)



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

hey so what I'm looking for is a simple contract that says i will get paid for doing screen printing work.
Now I've looked all over and the only thing that i have found useful is the NDA and the order forum. 

i also had a question about the NDA.
i do my own graphics and screen printing in-house. 
a year ago i printed 30 shirts and made a simple logo for a friend, not being paid for the artwork. the friend told me that they wanted to the logo for a "flier" 2 months later i see my design on shirts...so can i do anything about that?

and is the NDA for me or for the other person getting the shirts printed. sorry but i was kinda confused and didn't want to get ripped off again.


----------

